# baby had no heartbeat yesterday



## mammabear61101 (Jul 10, 2002)

I went in for a check up with my midwife yesterday. I am nine weeks along. She told me last week she was gonna try to hear the heart beat with the doppler thing and if she couldn't she was gonna do an ultrasound to see the heart beat. Well she couldn't find a heartbeat so she did an ultrasound and she said it did not look good. She went to get one of the doctors who took a look and he said the heart was not beating. THe baby measured 9w 1d and I am 9w 3d pregnant, so it happened really recently. We are so dissappointed becasue this is the third baby we have lost in a row. THey were watching this one so carefully and had done two ultrasounds previoulsy where we could see the baby and heart beating. I am going to have a d&c tomorrow morning, I don't think I can wait for the baby to come on its own. We are now gonna have some test done to try to find out why this keeps happening. I can't even think about trying to get pregnant any time soon.


----------



## Annais (Jul 26, 2002)

I'm so sorry for your losses.
The same thing happened to us, at 10 weeks. I went in for an ultrasound to check my uterus, and he had no heartbeat.
It's so heartbreaking.
Take good care of yourself, and keep us informed.


----------



## merpk (Dec 19, 2001)

We've been there, too.

Hoping for your peace ...

- Amy


----------



## kazmir (Nov 21, 2001)

((((mammabear61101)))

Very sorry for your loss. Take care of yourself.

I had the same experience at 10 weeks.

Robin


----------



## 4cuddlebugs (Jan 18, 2002)

Just wanted to pass along (((((hugs))))).
I have been there and I know how your heart must be aching. Please take care not to blame yourself and definitely give yourself some time to heal both physically and emotionally.
More ((((hugs)))))!
:better


----------



## indiegirl (Apr 15, 2002)

I am so sorry for your loss. I lost a baby at 11 weeks--know the pain you are in.

Hugs to you.


----------



## queencarr (Nov 19, 2001)

I am so sorry for you. I am there too; I lost a baby a month ago at almost 29 w, after not finding the heartbeat at a regular checkup. Please take care of yourself.

Carrie


----------



## Ms. Mom (Nov 18, 2001)

Sending gentle hugs to you. The next few weeks are going to be very difficult both emotionally and physically on you. Please take care of yourself and know we're here for you if you need us.


----------



## susan61 (Sep 14, 2002)

{{{{{{{Mammabear}}}}}}}}
My condolences. Please take care of yourself. Our thoughts are with you.
Peace,
Susan


----------



## ColoradoMama (Nov 22, 2001)

I am so sorry for your loss Mamabear. I wish I had words to make you feel better.


----------



## JessicaS (Nov 18, 2001)

I am so sorry for your loss. I will keep you in my prayers.


----------



## Grantsmommy (Jan 18, 2002)

I'm so sorry for you loss. I too have recently experienced the loss of a baby. It is so hard. Give yourself time to heal...emotionally and physically. Take care! Dawn


----------

